
Db_password filetype:env -localhost - filosofikode
https://www.google.com/search?q=db_password+filetype%3Aenv+-localhost
======
flukus
A lot of week passwords there, even some defaults. Is there a reason to not
have webservers where you have to explicitly enable filetypes?

~~~
bigiain
And quite a few mysql and redis instances that look to be publicly available
(or at least which are not 127.0.0.1 - I didn't actually try connecting to
any...) Also some almost certainly valid/working email account credentials as
outbound mail server configurations...

------
filosofikode
just got from a group on telegram

